# Heeeelp!



## Digit (17 Jan 2008)

I use a scroll/fret saw very infrequently so I purchased a Black Spur that seems identical to Perform's CCFS as sold by Axminster.
As supplied it takes pinned blades and I would now like to use pinless so I purchased the conversion kit from Axminster.
How do I fit the darn things? Will they fit?

Roy.


----------



## Gill (17 Jan 2008)

I've never used a conversion kit so I'm afraid I can't help  . However, if you have a link to the kit or a picture, perhaps someone might be able to figure it out.

It might also be worth having a look at Frank Pozsgai's site and seeing if you can find anything helpful there.

Gill


----------



## Digit (17 Jan 2008)

If nobody else has had the problem, and solved it, I'll do that, but at the moment I'm still busy making a door for the workshop and I can't even _find_ the saw.

Roy.


----------



## Brucio (18 Feb 2008)

Roy,
your saw looks like a Ferm I used to have.
The bits for holding pinless blades-is it a short metal cylinder, with a hole in the middle, and two hex bolts at each end?
If so, you place one end of the pinless blade through the centre hole, and tighten the two hex bolts at each end to grip the blade.
Do the same with the other end, and these clamps fit into your saw's blade holders.
They'll be very tight, but I've made a mod that solves this-see my website for "Pinless Blade Modification" on the Extras page.
Bruce


----------



## Digit (18 Feb 2008)

Thanks Bruce, but they are not like that at all, I'll study your report late and see what's what.
I'm short of time at the moment as I'm back in hospital later this week and if I don't get these windows in my workshop soon it'll be a psychiatric hospital.

Roy.


----------

